# Pics Of My Tanks And Fish



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I like pictures and I am sure most of you do too. My 75 gallon is out of control, so Joe will get most of the plants.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Really nice pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Great pics, your fish look great and ur tanks are nicely done


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks awesome! 3rd tank is beautiful!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

....thanks for sharing!...







....Excellent fish and setups you got there!...They rock like a PSUEDO ECHO concert!!....


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Awesome tanks buddy!! Just wndering what the dimensions f ur Natt tank are?? Looks great!!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice cariba you got there, can't wait for mine to get to that size. what plant do you have in the 75g?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

BanditBrother said:


> nice cariba you got there, can't wait for mine to get to that size. what plant do you have in the 75g?


Bunch of everyting, lol. Needle leaf java fern, all kinds of crypts, few anubias, bunch of other ones I forget whats in there.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

nice fish bro.


----------



## timmylucas (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------

